# August Duathlon - ECSTATIC



## Lavender Rose (8 Aug 2018)

Well I said in my handlebar stem thread that I felt things would come together- and they have!

I enter to Gravesend GoTri (2.5k run - 15k bike - 2.2k run)

Arrived at the track as usual, set everything up - the occasional splash of rain, little concerning as I was worried the track would get greasy in the event of downpour.

Mum and boyfriend came with me, they both ended up helping with timings and support etc. I had a half practise lap to test the new stem and it seemed better. Still a couple of little adjustments to make to the bike in that respect. However, I started! 

The first run went well, around 10 seconds quicker, felt pretty good - started on the bike and It felt comfortable, I have been making a real effort to do my exercises to alleviate the back pain and strenghthen the back, and core - it's slowly paying off! I didn't feel any real tightness in the lower back till near Lap 5 (the 2nd to last lap - which is much later than usual!!) 

Then it was the dreaded last run, I had really pushed on the bike and the finish is up the hill so it's always a grind! I got off, put the bike in transition and started running - my legs felt HORRENDOUS! I definitely should have had a gel like I usually do! It took around a kilometre for that feeling to go.

I finished in 1:21:57 which I didn't realise till I got home - that that is my BEST EVER TIME for this event. I was so happy!! I managed to *shave 3 mins off my bike time* but was a minute slower on the last run due to back triggering and a horrendous stitch which would not go away. So all together I was* 2 minutes or so quicker.....*

So I think after those adjustments and some transition advice, I will hopefully get my target time of sub 1:20 - I wouldn't have been far off if I didn't have my little short walks on the 2nd run.....

OVERALL though, still so so happy!!


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2018)

A minute here, a minute there. I'd be looking at where the lowest gain/highest loss was made. It may not even be either event. Or it may be that you slow near the end of each section, thinking about the next one.

Won't be long before you have a new target time.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Aug 2018)

Well done Charlotte


----------



## Lavender Rose (8 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> I'd be looking at where the lowest gain/highest loss was made. .



It seems to be a recurring thing that the last run is where I lose my time. I think I need to practise 'BRICK' sessions - also I need to look at how I transition....


----------



## i hate hills (11 Aug 2018)

Great effort Charlotte . Well done , all the hard work is paying off .


----------

